# I am not the Bee Police



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

I can see that the 02 Blazer has not experienced any/many northern winters and the accompanying road salt !


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

It doesn't snow too much in Florida. Blazers have a better role in life at the source, more like a detective's car in police service. I thought they were teasing me because I put out a wildfire a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I used to get that reaction all the time when I had a white Crown Vic.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I drove a white unmarked Caprice 9C1 (cop car) through DC when the snipers were still active. Fortunately I was still active with the federal government at that time. I was stopped of course.


----------

